# После вынужденного положения было плохо, тошнило и тянуло затылок, полупьяное состояние



## Иринка86 (20 Июн 2019)

@Доктор Ступин, здравствуйте! Хотела тоже немного поплакаться...Все случилось 2,5 недели назад. Мыла потолок в ванной. Смотрела долго вверх с запрокинутой головой. Ночь потом спала плохо. Тошнило и тянуло затылок. Потом почти все это время полупьяное состояние. Тянет, давит, жжёт затылок, шею,лоб, нос. Подташнивает и предобморочное  состояние. Невролог сказала, что спазмированны мышцы и лечить вегетатику....Пью мидокалм 3 день. Эффекта нет. Очень боюсь, что с таким состоянием (или более худшим) останусь навсегда...


----------



## Доктор Ступин (20 Июн 2019)

Пройдет. Вам бы к врачу мануальной терапии.
А пока лечимся. Только как, Мидокалм и все?


----------



## Иринка86 (21 Июн 2019)

@Доктор Ступин, мидокалм, эскузан и глицин. Через 10 дней велели на массаж


----------



## Доктор Ступин (21 Июн 2019)

Принято.
Массаж поможет.


----------



## Иринка86 (21 Июн 2019)

@Доктор Ступин, спасибо за ответ и надежду)


----------

